# Sources: Pavlovic picks T-Wolves over Knicks



## USSKittyHawk (Jul 22, 2005)

> After completing a buyout with the Phoenix Suns on Tuesday, guard Sasha Pavlovic has agreed in principle on a one-year, $1.5 million contract with the Minnesota Timberwolves, league sources told Yahoo! Sports. The New York Knicks also expressed interest in signing Pavlovic.


http://sports.yahoo.com/nba/news;_y...g=aw-pavlovicwolves091509&prov=yhoo&type=lgns

"Oh everyone is going to want to play for the Knicks now that we have D'Antoni and Walsh, they bring credibility to the organization." -


----------



## Kiyaman (Aug 14, 2006)

I wonder who decision it was for the buyout? Sasha or Phoenix


----------



## knicksfan (Jan 4, 2003)

USSKittyHawk said:


> http://sports.yahoo.com/nba/news;_y...g=aw-pavlovicwolves091509&prov=yhoo&type=lgns
> 
> "Oh everyone is going to want to play for the Knicks now that we have D'Antoni and Walsh, they bring credibility to the organization." -


It was Sasha Pavlovic do you honestly care?


----------



## bingbearcats (Aug 30, 2006)

This is good news. Sasha Pavlovic is horrible.


----------



## Krstic All-Star (Mar 9, 2005)

Sessions and Sasha prefer the Minnesota tundra to MSG... sigh


----------

